
Viewer Discretion Advised: (De)coding an iOS Kernel Vulnerability - ryanlol
http://phrack.org/papers/viewer_discretion_advised.html
======
tyingq
Slightly easier to read on mobile:
[https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5fdc2JhYP3/](https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5fdc2JhYP3/)

Landscape helps.

